# Posting Cash,



## Dubliner28 (9 Jul 2009)

Hey guys 

Has anyone here ever lost cash after posting it.
I need to post some cash to a mate in the country and cant get near a bank before the weekend.
If i send it registered post would it be better?


----------



## NHG (9 Jul 2009)

Do not even dream of sending cash in regular post. Definately register it.


----------



## NorfBank (9 Jul 2009)

My aunt lost cash posting money to the UK via registered post. Apparently once it gets to the UK, the barcode is no longer tracked. The Union won't allow it..

Registered post is insured up to €320.


----------



## LS400 (9 Jul 2009)

Twice recently my Mother sent cash in post from Dublin to Meath and neither arrived. Fisrt time she put it down to "these things happen" every now and then, second time she was annoyed at herself for not sending cheque. There will be no 3rd time.


----------



## Locke (5 Aug 2009)

investment said:


> You should never send cash through regular post. You can use money transfer agents.


 
I'd be very skeptical about this site.

Poster is spamming board with web address and the site itself wouldn't fill me with confidence.

WHO is Information (IP is in the USA).

Steer clear of sites like this. Send registered.


----------



## LM26 (5 Aug 2009)

My mother in law sent me a bday card with cash in it, but cash was taken out of it en route. Definitely not worth the risk!


----------



## oldtimer (5 Aug 2009)

Post-ofices have signs all over the place advising not to send cash through ordinary post but, believe me, people just keep doing it. To be fully covered for compensation (1) register it (2) tell the clerk how much cash is in the envelope as the fee to be paid is based on the amount in the envelope (3) use one of the special registered envelopes at sale at post-office. If you follow these three steps you will be fully compensated in the event of loss or damage.


----------



## staff (15 Sep 2009)

Personally I wouldn't send cash in the post but just last week a friend sent me cash from Wicklow to Dublin and it got here perfectly fine.


----------



## Vanilla (15 Sep 2009)

LM26 said:


> My mother in law sent me a bday card with cash in it, but cash was taken out of it en route. Definitely not worth the risk!


 
LOL. Do you get on well with her?


----------



## Bronte (16 Sep 2009)

Does the post office not do postal orders anymore?  If one doesn't have a cheque book you can get a bank draft and if one doesn't want to pay the associated costs how about a bank transfer?


----------

